
Comparing Hosted Database Performance - garysieling
https://www.compose.io/articles/write-stuff-measuring-database-performance/
======
chucky_z
This looks interesting, and I'd like to read the article more, but the graphs
are so eye-drawing and completely unreadable that I'm unable to make sense of
them. Please make your x/y readable (font roughly 200% larger...) and actually
label which line is which.

Also to provide some article-related input, in some NoSQL style databases
latency makes a very surprising difference in speed. Redis is especially
affected. When network latency is introduced on even the 50ms level GET/SET
operations drop to double digit (vs. 15k+/s in normal operation even on small
servers)

~~~
garysieling
Sorry about that. The y-axis in all the charts is the time in milliseconds and
the x-axis is the number of tests.

The point of this is to draw attention to the general shape of the behavior.
E.g. spikes, latency, increase/decrease over time. The actual timings don't
seem that useful to me, since the tests are just built to strain some part of
the infrastructure.

The NoSQL point is interesting. I haven't used Redis but I've seen that the
behavior you're describing in Hazelcast, which is the same type of system. It
would be interesting to do these types of tests while adding additional
servers to that type of system.

~~~
retrogradeorbit
OK. But which line is which? Which database is the orange line? Which database
is the blue?

